# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Does this make me look bad?

## Chieve

I rarely ask for days off. I've been working at my current job since August 30th.

I asked for May 26th and 27th and June 9th off to go to the fire islands with a friend and celebrate his birthday.

Then I had to ask for the 16th and 17th to go to my moms graduation and graduation dinner.

My older brother is getting married on the 25th so now I have to ask that day off too..

Does this look bad? We have 4 other part times where I work which is apparently a lot...so should I worry? I don't mind asking for a day off....but I hate asking for more than 2 off, and I already asked for 5 days off and I have to ask for a 6th now...

----------


## Misssy

Yes and No, 

There was over a month worth of paid vacation time saved up that I lost...I felt that I couldn't leave work because there were a lot of lay offs going on. 

Jobs can start to take over one's life to the point where the personal life gets smaller. 

Tell them that you are going to two weddings and a graduation. IT is almost an obligation that you have to go. 

This is part of life. 

Just take the time off and enjoy.

The NO part is that it's normal for people to take time off of work for special occasions. 

The YES part is that the way businesses treat employees these days is like crap. 

Dude you have to live your life.  ::):

----------


## kc1895

> Does this look bad? We have 4 other part times where I work which is apparently a lot...so should I worry? I don't mind asking for a day off....but I hate asking for more than 2 off, and I already asked for 5 days off and I have to ask for a 6th now...



Not at all, you're not asking for days off consecutively.  June is also a popular time for people to go on vacation or spend time with kids.  Some employers including mine encourage us to take a week off for vacation.  From how I see it, you're taking off 1 or 2 days here and there, no biggy.

----------


## Chieve

oh okay, i just left the note telling her i needed to take of the 25th too

i also told her, if she needs a hand, then maybe i can work in the mourning or something for her, but she will have to tell me first because i will have to discuss it with my parents first because for now, they wanted me to take the whole day off

----------


## WintersTale

No, not at all.

Family comes first. Jobs need to understand that. If they don't, they _will_ lose workers.

----------

